# Golden River Sports Swap & Sale Apr 2-4



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Boats Will Include (so far):

-Wavesport Fuse 35's
-Pyranha Ammo's
-Pyranha Burn's
-Pyranha Rev's
-Pyranha Z One's
-Pyranha Everest's
-Pyranha Karnali's
-Pyranha 4 Twenty

More coming in daily!


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

any jackson 4 fun?


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

I actually do have a purple one that is coming in on Friday. I believe it is two years old. Comes with Happy Seat, Happy Feet and I believe it also has float bags.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Also have....

-Dagger Mamba's 7.5, 8.0 and 8.5
-Jackson Allstar (2009)


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

More Coming In....

-Wavesport ZG 54
-Wavesport Project 45
-Wavesport XXX
-Dagger SuperEgo
-Liquid Logic Airhead


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

-Jackson SuperStar
-Liquid Logic Lil' Joe
-Wavesport ZG (54)
-Liquid Logic Big Wheel
-Liquid Logic Ronin (49)
-Pyranhna Micro 230
Dagger Juice 6.9


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

*Golden River Sports Swap and Sale Apr 2-4, 2010*

Golden River Sports is holding their annual Spring Gear Swap April 2-4, 2010! This is a great way to purchase everything you need for boating! Or, if you have gear to sell, please bring to the shop to get your stuff listed for sale. You get 100% store credit for what you sell or 80% cash! Plus, everything in the store will be 10% to 50% off including Pyranha boats like the Rev and the Burn!! Be sure to visit the Clearance Rack which has tons of items at One Time Only Prices of 50% off – rashguards, board shorts, PFD, tshirts and more! 

Golden River Sports
806 Washington Ave - Golden, CO 80401
www.GoldenRiverSports.net
(303) 215-9386

Partial Boat List (So Far):
-Wavesport Fuse 35's
-Pyranha Ammo's
-Pyranha Burn's
-Pyranha Rev's
-Pyranha Z One's
-Pyranha Everest's
-Pyranha Karnali's
-Pyranha 4 Twenty
-Jackson 4Fun
-Dagger Mamba's 7.5, 8.0 and 8.5
-Jackson Allstar (2009)
-Wavesport Project 45
-Wavesport XXX
-Dagger SuperEgo
-Liquid Logic Airhead
-Jackson SuperStar
-Liquid Logic Lil' Joe
-Wavesport ZG (54)
-Liquid Logic Big Wheel
-Liquid Logic Ronin (49)
-Pyranhna Micro 230
-Dagger Juice 6.9


----------



## b_liner1 (Apr 8, 2007)

*L Karnali*

Do you still have any Karnali's for sale? If so, I would like one


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes they do. Please call the shop (303) 215-9386.


----------

